# This Is Carrie



## Hayz (Oct 4, 2015)

This is Carrie, she passed away on the 21st Aug 2014, she passed away in my arms, I tried everything I thought was possible, because I was alone and someone said "she died peacefully in the arms of someone who loved her dearly" I remember what I wore that day, I wore the bird patterned scarf, as I was going to the football the night. I've not washed it for a year as I don't want her scent to be gone forever, I know that sounds a little crazy. Carrie was a sweet soul, I miss her everyday. We have Mysti, but that void is still there, heart feels a little empty at times. I have a cry some times, she was there to celebrate my 21st, and was gutted she wasn't here for my 30th, so I wore the scarf I had on, when I hugged her, so she was part of my 30th. I just guess I miss her so much, more then I realise. Here is a picture of her.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Carrie. You are in the right place folks here understand how difficult it is to lose this wonderful companions /family members.She was a pretty lady.I know she is still watching you and celebrtated your birthday with you.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry you are missing your girl.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

You are not crazy for never washing your scarf so that you wouldn't lose her smell. The second anniversary of my childhood dog, Daisy's passing just passed exactly a week ago. I remember smelling her leather collar (she had worn it for 9 years, since she was 2) when i missed her most because it reminded me of the comfort she brought to my heart. I also remember that the decorative candle in the bathroom had her white hair all over the top of it because that was the room she liked to sleep in (because of the cold tile), I refused to clean it off and it stayed with her fur on it for over a year. I remember the eyeshadow pallet i was wearing the day of her passing and it was over a year until i could bring myself to use it again. She also past away with three of her closest humans holding her and thanking her for the life and joy she gave us. There is a grieving process that everyone must go through when losing something so close to our hearts, it took me a year and a new puppy until I felt healed from the heartbreak. She looks to have been a very sweet girl, infact she looks a lot like my Daisy  Have you considered getting another dog in her memory?


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

I am sorry for your loss. Carrie had such a sweet face.

Like you I saved some my old girl's scent. I sealed up her favorite blanket in a plastic bag. When I find myself really missing her I will open up the bag. Smells trigger memories more than anything. Each time I do this memories come flooding back.


----------



## Hayz (Oct 4, 2015)

Lobo dog said:


> You are not crazy for never washing your scarf so that you wouldn't lose her smell. The second anniversary of my childhood dog, Daisy's passing just passed exactly a week ago. I remember smelling her leather collar (she had worn it for 9 years, since she was 2) when i missed her most because it reminded me of the comfort she brought to my heart. I also remember that the decorative candle in the bathroom had her white hair all over the top of it because that was the room she liked to sleep in (because of the cold tile), I refused to clean it off and it stayed with her fur on it for over a year. I remember the eyeshadow pallet i was wearing the day of her passing and it was over a year until i could bring myself to use it again. She also past away with three of her closest humans holding her and thanking her for the life and joy she gave us. There is a grieving process that everyone must go through when losing something so close to our hearts, it took me a year and a new puppy until I felt healed from the heartbreak. She looks to have been a very sweet girl, infact she looks a lot like my Daisy  Have you considered getting another dog in her memory?


We rescued one called Mysti, I do say to myself, that Carrie passed away knowing that there was a lost soul who needed to be saved, it does help me cope, it's when the quiet days days hit, that I feel alone. I feel crazy trying to explain, but I guess you understand what I am trying to say. Mysti is amazing, and I am sure Carrie would approve of her. We have her ashes on the landing, I talk to them sometimes. 

I do think a little bit of Carrie is in Mysti, Carrie had a black spot on her tongue, Mysti also has it on hers too, in near enough the same place.


----------

